# Mission Control App issues



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi all, I have a 2017 Specialized Turbo Levo FSR Comp 6Fattie and took it to my local bike store a couple of weeks ago for the firmware update.

For some reason, whilst riding the Mission Control app adds approximately 10,000 miles onto my recording. The GPS plot looks accurate, and the time is also accurate. But for some reason it’s adding 10k miles to the length of the ride.

Has anyone had this issue before?

Here are some screenshots from the app:
































Many thanks in advance.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I have no idea what a Mission Control App is so I can't help, but just wanted to say your Avg Speed is quite impressive!

(if this is a Speshy thing you might want to post over there as well)


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Thank you! I don’t hang around on the trails but I thought that average speed was quick for me this morning! 😂 

I’m really not sure what’s happening… whether there’s an issue with the bike or with the Mission Control App (Specialized software to connect to the e-bike).

thanks for the advice also about posting on the Specialized page… I may try that now as well! Cheers! 👍🏼


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

I forgot to add… All of that distance on the original 460Wh battery! 😉


----------



## drdre (Dec 15, 2005)

It looks like your wheel circumference is incorrect at 90 inches. If you can update that, maybe it will fix something. Tho it doesn't quite explain 10k miles.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Do you know roughly what the wheel circumference is on this bike? I’ll have a look in the manual to see if it’s quoted in there.
Do you think simply deleting the MC app and reinstalling may fix the issue? If I delete the app will all my rides be lost?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

drdre said:


> It looks like your wheel circumference is incorrect at 90 inches. If you can update that, maybe it will fix something. Tho it doesn't quite explain 10k miles.


Isn't the circumference of a 29'' wheel 91inches? Would be even more when measuring includes a tire. Maybe you're thinking wheel diameter.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

I think the wheel circumference that is set on the bike is about right… Pi x d = 3.142 x 27.5 = 86.4”. Plus extra for the tyres - I can get the tape measure out but I think it’s around 90.55 (2,300mm).

When I reached 6miles it added 10,000 miles to the recording. So I’m wondering if it’s a software glitch on the app… but it’s only being going wrong since the firmware upgrade.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

do you know exactly what this bike uses for a speed/distance sensor? could be a malfunctioning sensor. but could easily be a software glitch.

I used to use a Bryton computer that when paired with a Garmin wheel sensor, would show HUGE distances when said data was uploaded to RideWithGPS. Same data was fine on Strava. There was some weird little glitch in the data file that Strava was ignoring, but RWGPS was going bonkers over. I never did figure out what it was, and it's why I stopped using that computer.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

There is a speed sensor fixed to the rear brake rotor. I assume that is just for speed - I’m unsure if this sensor records distance also or whether it uses the gps (phone) for distance. I gave the speed sensor a clean earlier… rubbed my finger on it to remove some dust but can’t imagine that would be the cause.

I think it’s software (app) related. But what’s triggering the app to record an additional 10k miles? Maybe the bike is sending a signal to the phone to add the 10k miles.

Do you think reinstalling the app will make any difference? I dont want to lose all of my rides though.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

You can try reinstalling the app. I hate this method for addressing software glitches on mobile devices (because of subsequent data loss within the app, hassles with getting the correct login info back in, etc), but it does work for a lot of problems.

You'll at least find out if that was a potential solution. It won't necessarily rule out all software gremlins, though. And if it's the sensor, then you'll have lost your data AND still need to fix the sensor. Another reason why I hate app reinstalls as "fixes" for software problems.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

I’ll take the bike to my local like shop tomorrow to see if they can check the settings on the firmware update they did a few weeks ago. I’ll ask them to check the wheel circumference as well to see if that’s an issue.
I very much doubt the way have seen this issue before, but it has definitely only been a problem since the FW upgrade.
It’s a shame the gen 1 Levo isn’t able to do a firmware update via my mobile! Frustrating!


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you notice any difference in your speed limits? Like can you go beyond 20mph and still get assistance? Or does it cut out way before 20mph? That is what the wheel circumference along with the speed sensor on the rear hub are for, if your wheel size was off bad enough to add 10k miles you’d notice something different one way or the other, which makes me think it is software related. I’d have the shop plug it in and do a diagnostic.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi!

To be honest, the bike is riding better after the FW upgrade as when the battery is low the power output is smoother… whereas before It was like half a crank turn power on, then loss of power. So almost like leapfrogging. The bike is really smooth and power delivery is really good at the moment. It’s just frustrating it’s adding 10k miles to each recording. I think it cuts out before 20mph… I think it’s about 12.5mph possibly? It’s the law in the UK for e-bikes to be restricted to around 12.5mph (somewhere around that speed).


----------



## NoCanSurf (Feb 19, 2021)

looking at the distance 10193 and thinking the error might be an 'units' issue. 10,193 meters is roughly 6.3 miles. Not sure the distance is the ODO reading or just one ride... but my guess its a units issue.

I'm likely wrong, as I've never used the software...


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm starting to think that data is accurate and this is just the OP's way of telling us how great he is without actually telling us how great he is.

I also just realized this is an e-bike forum. How the hell did I end up here? I didn't even know that was a thing.

Sent from my DE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

😂 I promise you, I’m not that great on the bike! 😂 

That’s a good point actually… it could be a units issue. I’m not sure why it would be adding the distance again to the ride. When the data exports to Strava and I crop the ride it seems to add on 10k miles at around 6.1miles. So it could be a units issue. But it doesn’t add another 10k miles when I reach 12.2miles. Strange isn’t it!


----------



## drdre (Dec 15, 2005)

My bad on the circumference vs diameter issue comment. Pls ignore that.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

no problem! I’m really grateful for everyone’s input and advice so far!
So I called Specialized today and spoke to a guy called Ben. He was a nice guy and was really helpful. He chuckled when I told him my average speed (5,192 mph!) and the distance the app recorded (10193 miles). He was really impressed with the life of the battery on such a long ride! 😂 we had a good chat and he suggested it sounds more like an app issue and advised to delete the app and reinstall. So I’ve done that today. I’m hoping to get out on the bike by the end of the week to see if reinstallation of the app has corrected the situation. I’ll keep you updated after my next ride!
Just wanted to say many thanks to everyone for all of their advice! Very much appreciated!


----------



## NoCanSurf (Feb 19, 2021)

hope you posted you 'super ride' on Strava*.  before you lost the data...

Note: I don't use Strava either... but under stand that people take it _very seriously_... so maybe don't post that ride...


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

My Mach1 speed ride made it into Strava! It gets automatically uploaded from the Mission Control app! 😬 I left it on for 24 hours in case the local bike shop needed to see the data, but can imagine it upset a few hard core riders! 😂 I did delete the recording from Strava lunch time though and entered a manual entry instead! Shame though… I lost my longest e-bike ride in Strava! 😂


----------

